# Spoiler rattle fixed! Instructions w/ no spray foam



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey all, well i finnaly got sick of hearing that raddle for 2 days. This is how i fixed it.


parts needed:
socket, wrench!
pipe wrapping material (under 10 bucks)
knife(something pointy)
Thin file

Well first off goto Home depo, or lows or whatever and look for a part that is basicly a foam tube that runs around a pipe ie. look in the plumbing section. I only found a 1/2 inch wrap over in home depot. I grabed the one that was compressed phone "darker, and softer, and more dense."

Went home and opend the trunk. Pull all the insulation clips to get your duh insulation out. On the right side you will see a connecter that is attached to the trunk. Disconnect the connector, and let it hang free. Then gram a 1/2 inch rench and a small rachet to fit. I had to use a rag and a pair of vise grips !ICK! dont pull them out completely yet "just finger tight" do this to all 4 the two on the left and 2 on the right let the trunk close but not lock. Lift up slightly and unbolt the spoiler. after all bolts are out, pull up evenly. There will be a cord on the passenger side "the plug you disconnected comes threw. Whala you have the spoiler out. Take it inside and place it upside down and on something to not scrach it. Now get some wire/string and tie it real tight on the connector end the longer the better because you will be pulling it all the way threw the spoiler to the opening center on the brake light. Use something with a sharp point on the end and pop the 2 little disks on each side of the brake light. It reveals a cross head screw. Take those screws out. Since there is a string atached the the connecter it will pull threw in its place. Pull it all the way out so only the part you attached to the connecter shows. Now this is where you have to work a little bit. Take your pipe insulator and cut it to match the lengh of wire that was inside the spoiler(not the part that was hanging out of it. wrap it around the electrical wire from your car. Pull the tape, now this is depending on the size of tubing you have THE SMALLER THE BETTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Start pulling the outside of the insulator and discard. Just like shaving it down. Just to make it thinner. Dont worry about if you pull alittle bit and you expose the wire. No biggy. And ofcourse dont pull away any material from where the seem is. after you pulled all the way around the tube it will be a bunch thiner. Now grab your drimmle. You see that hole that you exposed when pulling your light. You will have to expand it. !Shiver! BE VERY CAREFULL NOT TO DAMAGE ANYTHING. I used a knife that way i could control it more tho. Plus i didn't have a file well start fileing to fit. ENSURE YOU GET ALL DEBRE OUT OF THE SPOILER WHEN DONE! When you are able to squize the tube in its large enough. just start feeding and pulling on the wire or string you attached to the connector just keep feeding. Its a bit of a pain but it will work. after its all the way in put everything back together. When placeing the spoiler in place. Either have a friend help or stab one side then the other. That way you wont have a tendancy to scrach your paint when installing it. bolt eveything together and connect the connector. Now text it out. Whala ez huh


----------



## GTOooo (Feb 5, 2006)

Are you talking about the rattling of a the plastic what not INSIDE the spoiler? I have noticed that in every single GTO I test drove prior to buying mine. Which, needless to say, has it to. What the hell is making that noise?


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

With subs and such there is a wire that runs inside of the spoiler that will rattle up and down causing a very annoying and lowed rattle.


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

Taht was extemrley pianfool to raed taht wtih all teh afwul grmamr.


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

huked awn fonics werked four mea


----------



## Desertrat22 (Oct 10, 2021)

Phd boys i see.


----------

